# looking for strange VW emblem



## Pearson07GTI (Nov 22, 2007)

A few years back (2003), A co-worker who owned a golf had a strange VW emblem hanging from his rearview mirror. It was a single piece of stamped aluminum painted black, and it appeared to be the design of the nazi German eagle, but instead of holding a swastika in it's claws, it was holding the VW symbol. Does anyone know what this is, and where I can get one? 
Thanks,
Ryan Pearson
P.S. by the way, I'm no nazi, i just think it looks cool.


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Pearson07GTI)*

Hello, there may be the logo your looking for at this site.
http://www.vw-page.at/pages/downloads_logos.php


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (lrusak)*

this one?








not sure where to get it. someone posted the image in a thread about stickers in the mkII forums


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

or


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (VWFSIB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFSIB6* »_or









Pic no worky.


----------



## F14MK2 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (twerked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twerked* »_this one?








not sure where to get it. someone posted the image in a thread about stickers in the mkII forums

i photoshopped that and would like to see it done for selling


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (F14MK2)*

that is pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (supra00400)*

lol i'm sure having that would piss off a lot of people..


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_lol i'm sure having that would piss off a lot of people..

I would think so, way to close to the Nazi logo.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (haunted reality)*

i want it, and i dont care if people dont like it, im a dubber, i already get flack


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_i want it, and i dont care if people dont like it, im a dubber, i already get flack

lol getting flack for owning a Volkswagen?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Theoffspring99us)*

"DUBBER"


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_lol getting flack for owning a Volkswagen? 

yessir.
even my dad talks trash on my car cuz its lowered.
but, hes about 900 years old, so i tend to ignore him.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (iampakman)*

i've been wanting one of these on my ankle since i was a kid:


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i've been wanting one of these on my ankle since i was a kid:










what does that mean...?


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Theoffspring99us)*

^^^^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! That isht is fuken funny!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (Theoffspring99us)*

it's the kdf sunwheel.
not a swasi.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: looking for strange VW emblem (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i've been wanting one of these on my ankle since i was a kid:

Why did your comment remind me of this guy?


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

What the hell, in the last week I've seen _four_ entirely different threads by three posters all in regards to the ridiculously heinous VW eagle symbol.
Are the latter two posters just trying to be obnoxious jackholes and stir up controversy, or are you all really this stupid?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (54-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *54-46* »_
What the hell, in the last week I've seen _four_ entirely different threads by three posters all in regards to the ridiculously heinous VW eagle symbol.
Are the latter two posters just trying to be obnoxious jackholes and stir up controversy, or are you all really this stupid?


they are that stupid


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (autopulse)*

thread done








bill


----------

